# mollie help please.!!



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

How do i know if they are pregnant? and how long can they b giving birth 4?coz my mollie is still actin weid.

and some of my molles are on top of the water looks like drinkin it? but i dnt knw wats wrong? 

help me !!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

First eliminate the males. To see how to sex yoru fish go here: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/livebearers/5316-how-identify-male-female.html

A good ratio is 1 male to every 3 females.

Now a female who is Preg will have a gravid spot. It will be a dark colour at the back of her belly. Some fish do not show this but you can still figure out they are pregby how huge they are.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah i know which are male and female, i know i need to get more females lol, 

but i want to know why some of them are on top of the water like they are drinkin the water

and why do they followin the females bums? was the reason lol


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sometimes my platys suck water?air at the top of the tank. I think they are looking for more food.
males are males of whatever species-- always looking at the girls bums.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

thank you!! that helped


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats why you need to get more females so they are not streesed as much.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah i know, are you from uk? and do you know bout bactinettes? its live bacteria to elimate ammonia, nitrite and nitrate


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

No im not in the UK. Im canadaian.


----------

